# Modifier 25 with diagnostic services



## dcraven (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to find something "in writing" where a modifier 25 is not appended to the E/M if the only other service is a lab or x-ray - can anyone help?


----------



## jek521 (May 5, 2009)

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_25.pdf
This is a job aid from our local Medicare carrier.  It states that modifier-25 is used when a procedure is billed on the same day.  Labs/x-ray aren't procedures.  We've had some denials from insurance companies that required us to appeal office visits that were "bundled" into ancillary services.

Jen


----------

